# Cronjob per Confixx - Anfänger



## finshu (29. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze die Cronjobfunktion über confixx und finde irgendwie keine Antwort zu meinem Problem! Hoffe auf schnelle und unkomplizierte Hilfe!

Wenn ich als Befehl ...
wget http://www.Domain.de/ordner/datei.php 
... eingebe funktioniert alles!

Wenn ich eintrage ...
/home/www/web3/html/ordner/datei.php 
... funktioniert es nicht!

Was mache ich falsch?

Danke und Grüße
Finshu


----------



## finshu (2. Mai 2005)

... jemand einen Tipp oder eine Anleitung?

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. Mai 2005)

finshu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was mache ich falsch?


Falsche Frage, was willst Du erreichen?



> Wenn ich als Befehl ...
> wget http://www.Domain.de/ordner/datei.php
> ... eingebe funktioniert alles!
> 
> ...



Was bitte hat das mit einem Cronjob zu tun?


----------



## finshu (2. Mai 2005)

Hallo Neurodeamon,

1) Die datei.php soll ausgeführt werden!
2) Das hat mit der Befehlszeile des Confixx-Cronjob zu tun!

Grüße Finshu


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Mai 2005)

Wenn das so ist, ganz einfach (das habe ich mir zwar schon gedacht, wollte aber sicherheitshalber nachfragen):

Vermutlich ist eine von meinen Vermutungen der Grund:

a) Du solltest den Pfad zum PHP-Interpreter mit angeben

Beispiel:
/usr/local/bin/php /home/www/web3/html/ordner/datei.php 

(In Worten: /PFAD/PHP-INTERPRETER LEERZEICHEN /PFAD/PHP-DATEI )

b) Die Datei ist nicht ausführbar ("chmod 755 dateiname.php")

Dann sollte Dein Script auch tatsächlich aufgerufen werden!


----------

